# zipapult



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

modified my zippo







with the bands wrapped around the zippo makes it very waterproof!
shoots good


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah. . .so?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool! A Zippo stickshot! You need to find a way to make some incendiary ammo, then you could light it up just before the shot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dgui style! Thera silver looks cool.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

haha, nice little shooter


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

You can just hear the* secret agent man* theme song playing.. lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Mckee, will it shoot fireballs


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Mckee, will it shoot fireballs


Well if Mckee doesn't do it soon Joerg will


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmmm. Birdshot aggregated with an incendiary tar, oh, and an asbestos or maybe nomex pouch. There's really too much of a fire hazard here, but I can dream.


----------



## sprengmeista (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe steelwool


----------

